# Your favorite DnD pickup lines?



## Kashell

" On a scale from one to ten, you're a natural twenty, baby. "


----------



## Algolei

"Did somebody just stick a double weapon in my pants, or am I just glad to see you?"


----------



## Michael Morris

8-bit tanget time!!

The Great White Hammer series 
http://www.nuklearpower.com/daily.php?date=010506
http://www.nuklearpower.com/daily.php?date=010509
http://www.nuklearpower.com/daily.php?date=010511

And the Flash comic in inspired

http://www.nuklearpower.com/8bitmedia/BMvsWM.zip

(Note, the above exchange is also available in Flash as 8-bit theatre #4, but due to the extreme Granny unfriendliness of the hosting site, I can't link it).


----------



## Sado

Kashell said:
			
		

> " On a scale from one to ten, you're a natural twenty, baby. "




This is about the only one I can think of that sounds normal and would allow me to hide the geek factor.


----------



## Frostmarrow

Oh, you've made me blind. Can you reverse it?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

Tremble before the awesome power of my Rod of Lordly Might!
Baby, for you I'd turn a Bag of Holding inside-out.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler

If I told you that you had a beautiful breastplate would you hold it against me?

 Did the Platinum Heaven lose an archon?

 I'm Gargantuan-sized!

 Don't be afraid girl.  That's just my pet Century Worm (FF p.32).


----------



## Teflon Billy

Are those Astral pants you're wearing? Because your ass looks _out of this world_


----------



## Ahnehnois

You must be a fighter, because that's some great cleavage!

I don't care what the rules say! You'd be just as pretty if you took off that cloak of charisma.

Let's go. My DM says I have to train to get my ranks in Tumble.

I've got exotic proficiency. With a whip.

You're the succubus to my incubus.

I'm a bard. No wait, come back!

You could be my flanking partner.


Now, to put these to use...


----------



## Algolei

"Don't fight it, babe, I've got 12 ranks in LLLLLLOVE."


----------



## Stone Angel

Are you sure you aren't a rouge...because..my hearts missing

I had to be a ring of Fire Immunity because you light my pants on fire.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Algolei

"I'll let you handle my quarterstaff if you'll let me fondle your broadsword."


----------



## Hand of Evil

You have cast a spell on me, now to lay on the hands... 

You raise the dead, wink, wink, nudge, nudge...


----------



## Hand of Evil

I may not be the best looking of the party nor the smartest but I am horny and have one million gold pieces!


----------



## Vorith

*Removed by moderator. Folks, if you can't keep these Grandmother-safe, the thread goes klunk. Please use good common sense.  ~ Piratecat*


----------



## Robbert Raets

"I'm so good in bed, I could be a Harper sleepover."


----------

